

Cloud Peering: A map of cloud datacenters - aristus
http://www.cloud-peering.com/

======
sh1mmer
The interesting thing for me is that there is a real overlap between the
locations of datacentres. It's obvious why this happens, but the possibilities
it opens that's really cool. If you include the backhaul each provider has all
the clouds suddenly get very close.

------
joubert
World-wide map would be interesting.

~~~
sh1mmer
We thought about doing that, it's easier to do for North America because the
trial of clues is easier to follow for an English speaker (e.g. DCK article
yesterday about the new DC in Oregon). However, we'd like to do it globally
too.

I'm going to predict a lot of the DCs will again fall next to fat pipes off-
continent.

~~~
dnsworks
You should be able to get the data programmatically, most isps have looking
glass servers that you can look at to figure out who is peering with who. You
can also look their AS #s up on Robtex and see if they're peering..

------
dnsworks
To help this along, I'm pretty sure that SoftLayer is peering with Amazon at
SIX in Seattle.

~~~
sh1mmer
I don't suppose you know anyone after Softlayer we could talk to do you? My
contact details are in my profile :)

Thanks!

~~~
dnsworks
Grins, I know just about everybody at SoftLayer, they're really good peeps.
Who do you want to be connected to?

------
dnsworks
Here's another one, btw .. Netriver, this small datacenter I know up in
Seattle is touting that they peer with Amazon :)

<http://www.netriver.net/pages/hybrid_computing>

